# xda has alpha jb running on fassy..



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

Testing of JB has begun.. looks like wednedayish.. I know J2 knows about it and someone has quoted JT as hopefully this weekend for JB..

not stealing.. sharing the news.. so check it out..

Remember it is ALPHA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781265


----------



## seishuku (Aug 28, 2011)

And here I thought I500 development was done, figured everyone has moved on... Even though porting JB from an already working ICS is pretty easy.


----------



## SantiMun (Jan 10, 2012)

This is great news! I'm DLing it now and giving it a try!


----------



## tgautier1984 (Jun 15, 2012)

How hard would it be to port this over to the mez?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

There is talk about jt having a buttery smooth version coming at some point either this weekend or during this week.. I have to have a functional phone or else I would to help.. has anyone tried it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Works fine on my old one, though jt's build would be better if you want a totally functional phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

tgautier1984 said:


> How hard would it be to port this over to the mez?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


should be easy !


----------



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

Jt has dropped his and its amazing.. running now.. pretty stable...

Sent from my JB SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afritchen (Jul 26, 2011)

Post #11 in this topic http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30778-cm10-discussionsupport/page__st__10

Running on my Mesmerize


----------

